# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب جــديــد اروع برنامج للتلاعب بالاصوات اثناء المكالمة Razz Player v3.5

## EZEL

*اروع برنامج للتلاعب بالاصوات اثناء المكالمة Razz Player v3.5 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
:: وصف البرنامج ::
اخر نسخة من البرنامج الاسطوري الذي يمكنك من تغيير صوتك اثناء المكالمة و  تحويله من صوتك الطبيعي الى صوت امراة او طفل صغير او صوت اخر..
 فقط اجعله Active خلال المكالة و سيبدأ هو بتحويل تلقائي للصوت..
يشمل كذلك عدة خيارات اكتشفوها عند تحميله و تسطيبه في جوالاتكم.. 
:: صورة من البرنامج ::
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
:: تحميل البرنامج :: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
.,;^;,..,;^;,..,;^;,..,;^;,..,;^;,.*

----------


## EZEL

هنا برنامج اخر يعمل على أجهزة الجيل الثاني وبعض الجيل الثالث  للتحميل اضغط على كلمة الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## EZEL

أتمنى أن ينال البرنامج على رضاكم

----------


## abdou 1991

هريد برنامج razz player v3.5 فعال

----------


## ouacifo

lmerciiiiiiiiippppppppppppppp

----------


## aymane fort

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------

